# Anyone used dodecagon shaped weights?



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

What say yea aboust them?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What is it your actually asking?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Catweazle said:


> What say yea aboust them?


Not sure what you're asking but, a weight is a weight.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I tend to go for Cubicuboctahedron based weights as they seem to reach places standard hex dumbells just can't reach.................

Weight is weight (within reason).


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoops, forgot to add they're rubber coated


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

my new gym has them and i hate them, very awkward to deadlift with


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

assume ur talking about plates not db's


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Plates, yes.

I was thinking the same with deadlifts but thought they must slot together?


----------

